
Dangerous Implications of Treating APIs as Copyrightable - Garbage
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/05/oracle-v-google-and-dangerous-implications-treating-apis-copyrightable
======
nembleton
One this I ( and I believe everybody? ) was very worried when I first read the
claims of the lawsuit was: "Oh my god, if Oracle win, it could change the
whole Software industry".

The EFF is today relaying their fears over the whole open source world that
could be at threat for softwares like Samba - that EFF mentionned - but many
others like NTFS drivers, or interoperability layers that make deep use of the
claimed "APIs" to work.

Hope that the judges will come to reason about the implications of their
decision.

